# tric pictures



## surreptitious (Feb 9, 2010)

this is the best i can get with my 7 megapixel camera and the macro lense.  this leaf is about 3-4 cm long.

i see some amber,  i think in about a week, i'll be ready to chop these ladies down.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

How long have they been going?


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 9, 2010)

started week 9 today, Sir.


----------



## BBFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pics Surreptitious!  I can't zoom in on your pics, but what I see is plenty of amber.

Thanks for sharing!  Good luck with the harvest!


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 10, 2010)

The bottom of the leaf, IMO, is always behind the top in maturity.  That said, your bottoms are pretty clear/cloudy, but your top of leaf is looking good.

Which one of your strains is this particular one?


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 10, 2010)

believe this is the crystal.  (northern lights / white widow cross)

i'm thinking another week and i should be good.  thoughts?


----------



## BBFan (Feb 10, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> i'm thinking another week and i should be good. thoughts?


 
That's entirely your call.  I'd go now with some and some later- but that's just me.  Depends on the high you're after- different strokes (or is it different tokes for different folks?) and all.

Good luck with it!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd say flush and harvest in 7-10 days if it were me...I finally got a strain that actually finished pretty close to the estimated time given by the breeder...lol.  I'll be harvesting 3 days over recomended time.  That is a first for me, I've usually had to wait at least an extra week, sometimes 2.


----------

